
Lost Alan Turing Letters found, shows he hated America (2017) - bryanrasmussen
https://www.livescience.com/60274-alan-turing-letters-discovered.html
======
bryanrasmussen
sorry about the edits, my kid crawled on me when I was in the middle of it.

